
Freeman Dyson talks about math, nuclear rockets, and the universe - ezequiel-garzon
http://www.businessinsider.com/freeman-dyson-interview-2016-9
======
ezequiel-garzon
I hope my edit of the title to fit 80 characters is OK. What a fascinating
man... I once emailed him a question about one of his articles, and to this
day remember the thrill of receiving a prompt and thorough answer.

